# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Ne pas lancer IIS au dmarrage de Windows

## Djakisback

Bonjour,
question basique mais aprs recherche dans la MMC et sur le forum je n'ai pas trouv le moyen de ne pas lancer IIS automatiquement au dmarrage de Windows. Quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner la solution ?
Merci d'avance.

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

je crois que tu peux mettre en manuel le service "Worl Wild Web Publishing"

----------


## Djakisback

Effectivement j'avais pas vu ce service.
Merci je viens d'essayer je verrai au prochain reboot  ::):

----------


## Djakisback

Bon bin ca marche nickel merci pour ton aide  ::D: 

(D'ailleurs c'est bizzare y a aussi un service 'Administration IIS' qui ajoute la config IIS dans la MMC mais ca semble faire en partie double emploi avec 'Publication WWW')

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

tu as deux choses diffrentes. 
- le serveur web
- le service d'administration qui "coute" le serveur Web.
c'est tout a fait normal. tu as la mme chose avec beaucoup de logiciels comme Filezilla server par exemple

----------


## Djakisback

En fait ce que je faisais remarquer c'est que pour les 2 services y avait crit "Permet l'administration des services Web via le composant logiciel enfichable Services Internet (IIS)" mais j'imagine que 'Pub WWW' dmarre l'autre service et que les 2 ne font pas la mme chose ^^

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

moi ils n'ont pas la mme description chez moi  ::):

----------

